# Solved: error 1935 HRESULT: 0x800736B3 pinnacle studio 14



## joubert (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I've been at this for 2 days now but everytime I want to install pinnacle studio 12 or 14, at the very end of the installation process, I get the following error message:

*Error 1935. An error occurred during the installation of assembly component {76C3F0F6-9B9D-35DA-81C6-CA8A88CC93CA}
HRESULT: 0x800736B3

*After that the program just uninstalls itself and leaves me with a suicidal amount of frustration and disappointment.
I'm running on Vista in case that helps the wonderful person able to save me from this agony.
thanks in advance,

joubert


----------



## on8a (Feb 6, 2010)

May I ask how this was solved?


----------



## joubert (Jan 23, 2010)

I used a registry cleaner. At first it didn't do anything but after restarting it worked. 
...hope this helps.


----------

